# Getting back to basics



## jimdad07 (Jan 23, 2017)

Hello everyone, my name is Jim and wanted to introduce myself and get to know some of you folks who are doing the same thing I would like to do. For starters I am finally working towards becoming less dependent on the things that I can't make myself and have started working towards making it possible to make a living from home on my small farm and out of the shop I'm currently building.
The first step on this journey is getting my barn up and running for my woodworking shop as well as my forge and metal working. I'm currently building a two story , 28'x50' timber framed barn. Once that's done I'll finally have a place big enough to set up my cabinet shop properly and start some of the jobs I have lined up.
Second step is to get out of debt, we have a good deal right now but are slowly chipping away at it.
We already do a good amount of gardening, I raise beef and we own all of our haying equipment so that part is taken care of but is always being improved upon. One of the things I really want to get started on is making some small scale solar solutions for hot water in the warm months and things of that nature, fortunately I work in the HVACR trades and have a good handle on that kind of thing but it boils down to time right now.
Sorry to ramble but more or less introducing myself and hope to have many conversations with you folks.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## ForestToFarm (Feb 28, 2016)

Welcome!

My family and I are doing a similar project but we bought a 20 acre forest are are starting from nothing but lots of trees and building everything from nothing. Still have a long way to go but it is worth every minute of time. You can check it out here if you like: http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...ur-farm-forest-follow-along-here-youtube.html

Good luck with your plans!!


----------



## jimdad07 (Jan 23, 2017)

ForestToFarm said:


> Welcome!
> 
> My family and I are doing a similar project but we bought a 20 acre forest are are starting from nothing but lots of trees and building everything from nothing. Still have a long way to go but it is worth every minute of time. You can check it out here if you like: http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...ur-farm-forest-follow-along-here-youtube.html
> 
> Good luck with your plans!!


I've actually been watching you folks some along with many others. I started up a channel as well, right now I'm in the midst of building my barn/shop where I hope to make some side income to help with the debt clearing. It helps that we're already an established small scale beef farm and my house is already built. From here I'm focusing on getting more self reliant.

Here's my start:

https://youtu.be/iIKczRA_U54


----------



## ForestToFarm (Feb 28, 2016)

jimdad07 said:


> I've actually been watching you folks some along with many others. I started up a channel as well, right now I'm in the midst of building my barn/shop where I hope to make some side income to help with the debt clearing. It helps that we're already an established small scale beef farm and my house is already built. From here I'm focusing on getting more self reliant.
> 
> Here's my start:
> 
> https://youtu.be/iIKczRA_U54


Nice work! When you coming over to help build our barn, lol! Around here you have to use conventional stamped lumber for the framing so we will probably do that. You can mill your own but then it has to be inspected by a lumber guy and then you can use it. All other lumber such as siding, floors and all can be not stamped lumber that you mill yourself. 

I will be watching your progress. Looking great!

Terry


----------



## jimdad07 (Jan 23, 2017)

ForestToFarm said:


> Nice work! When you coming over to help build our barn, lol! Around here you have to use conventional stamped lumber for the framing so we will probably do that. You can mill your own but then it has to be inspected by a lumber guy and then you can use it. All other lumber such as siding, floors and all can be not stamped lumber that you mill yourself.
> 
> I will be watching your progress. Looking great!
> 
> Terry


Thank you, I highly enjoy the videos you guys put up as well. It's funny I already do most of the things people turning to homesteading do but never thought of it that way. I'll keep putting videos up as I go. To be honest it's a very selfish motive for me as it gives me a lot more interest in my own projects and let's me share things I've learned over the years. I think I have five barn videos up right now, a new segment called "Cheap tools that work" and tonight I shot a brief pasture tour.


----------



## jimdad07 (Jan 23, 2017)

I thought I'd show you folks part of the farm, this is my pasture setup and ties in with the barn I'm working on. I'm lucky to have a good size chunk of land that's PAID for and separated from the lot my house sits on. Hope you folks enjoy.

https://youtu.be/v-AD05HoDDM


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

A good place for info on solar projects is http://www.builditsolar.com/. I've done several projects based on info Gary has provided. Solar well pump, Solar passive heater on the shop, Solar heated stock tank for a friend, Solar dehydrator, Solar oven to name a few. Our weekend cabin also has a small PV system for lighting and music.

WWW


----------



## jimdad07 (Jan 23, 2017)

wy_white_wolf said:


> A good place for info on solar projects is http://www.builditsolar.com/. I've done several projects based on info Gary has provided. Solar well pump, Solar passive heater on the shop, Solar heated stock tank for a friend, Solar dehydrator, Solar oven to name a few. Our weekend cabin also has a small PV system for lighting and music.
> 
> WWW


Thanks for the input, I'll check it out when I get a chance.


----------



## mike554 (Jun 9, 2012)

I don't know what you do for a living but you should consider building timber frames.


----------



## jimdad07 (Jan 23, 2017)

mike554 said:


> I don't know what you do for a living but you should consider building timber frames.


I do industrial and commercial HVAC work as a mechanic. It's a good living but has many hazards and I would like to be out of it within the next ten years, that'll put me in my mid-forties and hopefully give me time to create this lifestyle. Thank you for the compliment, this is my first frame and I am loving the process.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

jimdad07 said:


> I've actually been watching you folks some along with many others. I started up a channel as well, right now I'm in the midst of building my barn/shop where I hope to make some side income to help with the debt clearing. It helps that we're already an established small scale beef farm and my house is already built. From here I'm focusing on getting more self reliant.
> 
> Here's my start:
> 
> https://youtu.be/iIKczRA_U54


Thanks!! Just watched 4 or 5 videos, didn't keep track of how many, but enjoyed seeing you do some REAL woodworking!! LOL!! Totally agree on SHARP chisels.  Have never done anything of that magnitude but once upon a time rebuilt pianos (quite a lot of intricate woodworking in there, including a fair bit of precision chisel work making bridges). 

Looking forward to more of how the barn goes up plus the other homestead stuff as it happens. Thanks again for sharing!


----------



## jimdad07 (Jan 23, 2017)

Bellyman said:


> Thanks!! Just watched 4 or 5 videos, didn't keep track of how many, but enjoyed seeing you do some REAL woodworking!! LOL!! Totally agree on SHARP chisels.  Have never done anything of that magnitude but once upon a time rebuilt pianos (quite a lot of intricate woodworking in there, including a fair bit of precision chisel work making bridges).
> 
> Looking forward to more of how the barn goes up plus the other homestead stuff as it happens. Thanks again for sharing!


Thanks for watching! It takes talent to do piano work, I love seeing people good at what they do do what they do.


----------



## jimdad07 (Jan 23, 2017)

Well, it's not a barn video but a source of free heat. I fill at least a 55 gallon drum of used used tractor oil every year just from our haying operation in the summer. My wife's uncle probably fills about the same. My MIL owns a cheese store in town that fries curd all summer long and generates probably another 40 gallons of frier oil, which burns awesome. So I'm trying out a waste oil woodstove in my shop that I built earlier this week. I am very impressed with it so far to the point where I'm going to get some plate steel and fab a much bigger one to heat the barn. It burns very clean which was a surprise and I'm able to control the stove temp like a dream. I ran it for 14 hours strait yesterday and burnt 4 gallons of used oil. My uninsulated shop was in the 70's all day and it was decently cold yesterday. This is a work saver for me and that is a big plus. Here's a video on it:

https://youtu.be/CrXI_tRDQ4g


----------



## jimdad07 (Jan 23, 2017)

Well I've been running that oil burner for over a week now every night and all weekend long. I've gone through 10.5 gallons of waste oil and I've been keeping my uninsulated shop right around 70. Now that I'm confident that it won't burn my shop down, I'm going to start saving up to buy some 1/4" and 3/8" plate steel to make a bigger one for the first floor of the barn. That one will have to wait until the building is up. Also started building a sawdust burner for the woodshop on the second floor of the barn. This one is going to be an air right stove complete with a secondary burn.


----------



## rockgrove (Jan 31, 2017)

good luck and as larry the cable guy says, just get er done


----------



## ForestToFarm (Feb 28, 2016)

Any idea when will we be seeing more on that barn build?


----------



## jimdad07 (Jan 23, 2017)

ForestToFarm said:


> Any idea when will we be seeing more on that barn build?


As soon as this weather breaks.


----------



## jimdad07 (Jan 23, 2017)

Working on knees braces tonight, camera will be rolling. Hopefully I'll be able to put up the video tonight.


----------



## jimdad07 (Jan 23, 2017)

Well I'm finally getting back to my barn build. Been shooting some videos, weather is getting better. Of course mud season is now in full swing but I've been able to get some small pieces done in the shop as well as move my sawmill.


----------



## ForestToFarm (Feb 28, 2016)

Watched these latest videos.
Great work! I'm ready for that barn to be built! lol

So if I heard you correctly you can build with green rough cut lumber? We have about 120 14 foot long lobloly pine logs stacked up right now. Some have been down for a year or a little better. These are very clean logs and there were no branches accept for the top 20 or so foot of 100' plus tall trees. 

Can we potentially mill them and build soon after?

I am sure kiln dried would be best but we could do a small temporary barn with some green lumber and have a place to store stuff while building the place up.


----------



## jimdad07 (Jan 23, 2017)

You can certainly use them, one thing though, get those logs debarked as fast as you can. Wood boring grubs will get into them and will be a real bear to deal with. I see you have them off the ground and that will help quite a bit. I was drooling over the logs you guys have.


----------



## ForestToFarm (Feb 28, 2016)

jimdad07 said:


> You can certainly use them, one thing though, *get those logs debarked as fast as you can. Wood boring grubs will get into them and will be a real bear to deal with.* I see you have them off the ground and that will help quite a bit. I was drooling over the logs you guys have.


I sure wish we would have talked to you sooner. We asked several people around here and they said leave the bark on. After stacking them up and thinking on it a bit the grub issue came to mind and I thought to myself "we should have removed the bark anyway despite what we were told". Worse case a few inches of log goes bad on the outside. At least the grubs would not be eating them away to the core. You live and you learn.

I am thinking about getting one of those cheap carport shed roof units. Then we have four standing dead pines that we may saw the Alaskan way with a chainsaw then use it for siding on that carport. 

Thanks,
Terry


----------



## jimdad07 (Jan 23, 2017)

Here's a video on my band mill. If any of you are looking to get into a band mill these aren't bad at all.


----------



## jimdad07 (Jan 23, 2017)

So I set some floor joists this weekend, the wind was terrible so there's not as much explanation as I'd like but there is some good information on timber selection.


----------



## ForestToFarm (Feb 28, 2016)

Looking good. Your gonna look back some day and enjoy these videos.


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

A heck, JimDad07, you got me pining for a mill yet again! 
I spent an hour last night ogling the HM126 Woodlandmills mill. 
https://woodlandmills.ca/product/hm126-portable-sawmill/

Trying to figure out how to come up with 5k without jeopardizing house build. Actually, I think they sell them in USA for a lot cheaper (at least in US funds). For a Canuck, I have to say, this brand is our cheapest option (but not on quality). 
Would be sweet producing big lumber...


----------



## jimdad07 (Jan 23, 2017)

melli said:


> A heck, JimDad07, you got me pining for a mill yet again!
> I spent an hour last night ogling the HM126 Woodlandmills mill.
> https://woodlandmills.ca/product/hm126-portable-sawmill/
> 
> ...


Those are quality mills by any standards. You can save a lot owning one. This mill is paying for itself with this one project, I'm actually saving about $2,000 in materials and that figures in the cost of the mill.


----------



## jimdad07 (Jan 23, 2017)

Not much better than doing this with your kids:


----------



## ForestToFarm (Feb 28, 2016)

Free meat!


----------



## jimdad07 (Jan 23, 2017)

Free meat is the best kind. Of course the one cow who is always screaming at me might not agree.


----------



## jimdad07 (Jan 23, 2017)

Spring is here so I'm back at it. Spent yesterday in the woods knocking down trees for the barn. Was a great day for sure.


----------



## ForestToFarm (Feb 28, 2016)

Looks like your getting some great lumber. 

Years ago when I was younger I had 34 70 foot tall white pines. Every single logger I called told me they were useless pulp wood. Then after I cut them down myself and hauled them off and or burned them up I find out they were top quality lumber. People will lie to you. They wanted $1000 per tree to take them out and they were going to leave all the brush and stumps, lol. I don't know how people like that can sleep at night.


----------



## jimdad07 (Jan 23, 2017)

ForestToFarm said:


> Looks like your getting some great lumber.
> 
> Years ago when I was younger I had 34 70 foot tall white pines. Every single logger I called told me they were useless pulp wood. Then after I cut them down myself and hauled them off and or burned them up I find out they were top quality lumber. People will lie to you. They wanted $1000 per tree to take them out and they were going to leave all the brush and stumps, lol. I don't know how people like that can sleep at night.


You got that right, people can be downright theives. There's enough timber for me to cut there to finish this project. I've had a hard time getting logs which is one reason why the barn is taking so long.


----------



## jimdad07 (Jan 23, 2017)

Anybody else getting rained out this week? Never had a spring this wet before.


----------



## ForestToFarm (Feb 28, 2016)

jimdad07 said:


> Anybody else getting rained out this week? Never had a spring this wet before.


We have had lots of rain. Everything is extremely green right now. It sure messes up the work schedule but I have to admit I do love a good rain. If you go out in the woods its very peaceful and you can often sneak up on animals more than when its dry.


----------



## jimdad07 (Jan 23, 2017)

ForestToFarm said:


> We have had lots of rain. Everything is extremely green right now. It sure messes up the work schedule but I have to admit I do love a good rain. If you go out in the woods its very peaceful and you can often sneak up on animals more than when its dry.


It's green alright. Going nuts not being able to work on stuff outside. I'm not a sit around kind of guy.


----------



## jimdad07 (Jan 23, 2017)

Finally got outside, trying to clean up around the barn project. Did run the sawmill some. Cut a few short black cherry logs with the kids. Ended up with some nice boards.


----------



## LincTex (Oct 11, 2010)

Welcome, Jim Dad!

That timber barn is very impressive.


----------



## jimdad07 (Jan 23, 2017)

Thank you sir.


----------



## jimdad07 (Jan 23, 2017)

Holy mess! If anybody wants some junk and clutter to add to their yard, I've got plenty. Put the kids to work this week cleaning up around the mess of the barn project. Trying to get organized, of course I'm a disorganized person so it should be interesting.


----------



## jimdad07 (Jan 23, 2017)

Some more barn work. Working on a video of some bent raising right now.


----------



## jimdad07 (Jan 23, 2017)

Finally putting a bent up, camera was rolling. Felt good to get more up, won't be long now.


----------



## ForestToFarm (Feb 28, 2016)

I saw in one of your videos where you had a powered chainsaw chain sharpening tool. Any way you could link the brand/type here? 

Also keep up the good work!
Terry


----------



## jimdad07 (Jan 23, 2017)

ForestToFarm said:


> I saw in one of your videos where you had a powered chainsaw chain sharpening tool. Any way you could link the brand/type here?
> 
> Also keep up the good work!
> Terry


Hi Terry, I think you are keeping my thread alive!

That is a TimberTuff brand sharpener sold at Tractor Supply, it is comparable to the Oregon version. It works very well with a little practice.


----------



## jimdad07 (Jan 23, 2017)

Finally cutting the last tie beam. This is a long one explaining the scarf joint layout in full detail.


----------



## ForestToFarm (Feb 28, 2016)

Nicely done. The sound was very good this round. Was it no wind or have you changed something in the way you film?


----------



## jimdad07 (Jan 23, 2017)

I rigged up a mic hooked to my phone and clipped it to my shirt. Then I put the audio track from the phone onto the computer, converted it to MP3 (Movavi something or other) and then put it to the video in Davinnci Resolve...pick some super depressing music, pop a Prozac to combat the music and upload.
All kidding aside I'm trying to get better with the editing so hopefully the videos do a little better. I'm trying to teach what I've learned as well as make a little to hopefully finish this building. I have enough timber paid for I think I can finish with what I have forked over but then I need to get metal for the roof and insulation, going to make this a heated shop so I can make projects all winter and sell in the summer to help support the homestead.


----------



## ForestToFarm (Feb 28, 2016)

The mic set up worked great. I was going to suggest using a mic as you did. You beat me to it. Its really the best way to go. 

Your editing is getting better. We have been doing video and photography as our second business for quite a few years. One thing I have learned from it all is there is always room for improvement. Our biggest problem is we are never satisfied and continually evolve. Keeps things interesting.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## jimdad07 (Jan 23, 2017)

ForestToFarm said:


> The mic set up worked great. I was going to suggest using a mic as you did. You beat me to it. Its really the best way to go.
> 
> Your editing is getting better. We have been doing video and photography as our second business for quite a few years. One thing I have learned from it all is there is always room for improvement. Our biggest problem is we are never satisfied and continually evolve. Keeps things interesting.
> 
> Keep up the good work.


You guys put out good quality videos, enjoyable to watch with personality...and of course there's that super model white hair...give me a few years and I'm sure I'll be there too. I'm flying by the seat of my pants with editing, learning as I go. The more I learn the better the editing gets. I'm a big fan of the Northmen videos (formerly John Neeman Tools). Their editing is superb. Not much explanation though. The one of mine I put up was long but I need to put all of the information in there, too important to skip steps. I have two more parts for that one I'm working on.


----------



## ForestToFarm (Feb 28, 2016)

I know what you mean about videos getting long. We are continually trying to figure out the best way to get a point across accurately with the least amount of words and time. Its tough some times but we enjoy doing it. One thing we learned early on when doing our own videos was to skip on the script writing. We were never happy with the results and we realized that we knew what we wanted to say so why not just say it naturally. We bugger things up a bit every now and then or say the wrong word but that makes the video real. I prefer watching real people saying real things. 

Thinking about getting some insurance on the hair, lol. Without it I'm nothing.


----------



## jimdad07 (Jan 23, 2017)

I really enjoy the interaction with other channels, you can't really get that with the big ones. They're so consumed with view counts that most of them have ceased to be real which is usually what made them big to begin with. I have communicated with Starry Hilder from time to time and she's great. I had a large channel watch two of my videos and told me I had nothing of value to offer...good thing I have a thick skin and mayhaps I'm a bit stubborn. This is a fun process and adds a good element to the projects.


----------



## ForestToFarm (Feb 28, 2016)

Yeah I think about that a lot. I like to respond to people when they ask questions or just comment. If you have thousands of subscribers it could become more than a full time job. 

We do the videos partly because we love it and we also want to document the building of our homestead/farm so some day we can look back and enjoy it, hopefully. Right now we just enjoy sharing what we do for those who care to watch and hopefully learn something they can use in their own lives. 

Unfortunately for our farm project we have been very busy with our construction work the last few months. Great for the bank account but we have a hard time getting to the land and getting anything done.


----------



## ForestToFarm (Feb 28, 2016)

dupe


----------



## jimdad07 (Jan 23, 2017)

Here is part 2 of the scarf joint layout procedures. I'm working on part three right now, cutting the joint. Should be up in the morning.


----------



## jimdad07 (Jan 23, 2017)

Here is part 3, actually cutting the scarf joint.


----------



## jimdad07 (Jan 23, 2017)

Continuing on with the LAST tie beam for this barn build it's time to cut the joist pockets.


----------



## jimdad07 (Jan 23, 2017)

I've been a little remiss in updating the thread, it has been super busy. I have made some slow progress on the barn but work has pretty much stopped for hay season. Was able to raise more which leaves me with one bent to stand.


----------



## jimdad07 (Jan 23, 2017)

Been teaching the boy to run the tractor, he's doing pretty well.


----------



## jimdad07 (Jan 23, 2017)

I had the pleasure of fixing my last bent yesterday. Cut the middle post an inch long. It was a pretty easy fix though.


----------



## ForestToFarm (Feb 28, 2016)

jimdad07 said:


> I had the pleasure of fixing my last bent yesterday. Cut the middle post an inch long. It was a pretty easy fix though.


Looking good!


----------



## ForestToFarm (Feb 28, 2016)

By the way, good job teaching your kids at a young age what hard work is. It makes a difference in my opinion. My dad always had me doing things as a very young kid. I learned how to run our Wheel Horse tractor/lawnmower when i was 4 with him on it of course. By 9 years old I was mowing lawns for our neighbors. 
You can't go wrong teaching kids how to work. Most young kids these days just don't want to do physical labor at least in my experience. Brian, my son and partner, worked with me when he was about 8 years old doing electrical construction on weekends and in the summer quite often. When he was 15 I bought him a truck. The very first thing he did that week was go to the movie theater and get a job. It was his choice and we were pretty proud of him. They would only give him weekends because he was in high school so he went to JCPenny's and got a second part time job working in the evenings after school making his total work week over 50 hours a week by his choice mind you. And he was at the top of his class so school did not suffer as a result. 
I worked over 75 young men doing electrical work over a 14 year period. Only about two were ever going to amount to anything. The rest had no skills of any kind, no desire to work, expected everything handed to them on a silver platter and they had no self motivation at all. In my opinion that had to be a result of parents not doing their job at home when the kids are young and impressionable.

Keep up the good work!!


----------



## jimdad07 (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks Terry. I hear you on the young men not wanting to work...heaven help my children if they ever turn out like that!


----------



## jimdad07 (Jan 23, 2017)

As promised, we have a new scarf joint to layout and here's the how to, no time lapses in this one.


----------



## ForestToFarm (Feb 28, 2016)

Long time no see.


----------



## jimdad07 (Jan 23, 2017)

Been very busy. There's a ton of videos to post but I'm sure you know how that goes when you're right up to it. Now I'm back on this thing hard for the fall, I see you guys are too...good feeling isn't it?


----------



## ForestToFarm (Feb 28, 2016)

Yes it is. Sorry i have not had a minute to take and watch your recent videos. We have been flat out swamped this year and trying to work our land as well is very time consuming.


----------



## jimdad07 (Jan 23, 2017)

Terry I know how it is, I'm the same here. You work on your own projects when you can, the rest of the world can wait. We all let the outside stuff keep us away from the things that bring us peace of mind way too much.


----------



## ForestToFarm (Feb 28, 2016)

jimdad07 said:


> Terry I know how it is, I'm the same here. You work on your own projects when you can, the rest of the world can wait. We all let the outside stuff keep us away from the things that bring us peace of mind way too much.


I agree. When we get this project of ours done I plan on changing all that. Not sure exactly what all we will do but it will involve less work away from home and more time with family at home. Life is to short to give it all away to people who don't care and demand everything.

Terry


----------



## jimdad07 (Jan 23, 2017)

This is the cutting of an edge-halved and bridled scarf joint. This is the joint we laid out in the last video. This one is super easy to cut.


----------



## jimdad07 (Jan 23, 2017)

Sometimes while milling your own timbers you are going to get out of square on a piece. That is where square rule framing works to make it all for together properly.


----------



## jimdad07 (Jan 23, 2017)

Test fitted the scarf for the top plate last night. It went pretty well for the first one. So much easier to cut that scarf than the ones in my ties. The rest I'll cut on the saw mill, cut the time in half. This joint sure will solve my setting the top plate dillema.


----------



## jimdad07 (Jan 23, 2017)

Hard to make progress a couple of hours at a time but we are chopping away at it. Here's another one doing our edge halved and bridled scarf joint on the band mill.


----------



## ForestToFarm (Feb 28, 2016)

jimdad07 said:


> Hard to make progress a couple of hours at a time but we are chopping away at it. Here's another one doing our edge halved and bridled scarf joint on the band mill.



Doing an awesome job Jim!!

The only thing I have bridled is a horse.

You can often catch me scarfing my food.

People smoke joints.

Musicians form bands.

Clothing is manufactured in a Mill.

What planet are you from?

Terry


----------



## jimdad07 (Jan 23, 2017)

Ha


----------



## ForestToFarm (Feb 28, 2016)

dupe


----------



## jimdad07 (Jan 23, 2017)

That was pretty funny. Seriously you guys are making great progress. Good to see yours subs picking up too. YouTube is a fickle machine, if you miss time uploading then it can be like starting from square one.


----------



## jimdad07 (Jan 23, 2017)

Almost have this side of top plates ready to go. It goes slow at a couple of hours a night but any progress is its own reward.


----------



## ForestToFarm (Feb 28, 2016)

Its gonna look like a barn one day.


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

jimdad07 said:


> Almost have this side of top plates ready to go. It goes slow at a couple of hours a night but any progress is its own reward.


It has been a while since I watched one of your vids...firefox has issues watching youtube (HTML 5.0), so I watched in on chrome. 
Just noticed you have a mill...nice. 
I have the timber, but no mill...so sad. 
Great work. After a few hundred notches I suppose your an expert now...


----------



## jimdad07 (Jan 23, 2017)

Spent a day in the woods with the boy dropping trees for our timber frame project. It was a good day and a safe one too, can't ask for more than that. Enjoy the show.


----------



## ForestToFarm (Feb 28, 2016)

jimdad07 said:


> Spent a day in the woods with the boy dropping trees for our timber frame project. It was a good day and a safe one too, can't ask for more than that. Enjoy the show.


Teaching that boy right. Kids these days don't get that much. Most dads fail.

Terry


----------



## jimdad07 (Jan 23, 2017)

It's a goofy title but fitting. Getting these top plates up on the second floor without a tractor is a fun endeavor. It actually went much better than I thought it would.


----------

